# NZ EOI - partner



## DottyOne (Jun 9, 2012)

This is tricky. My partner (my ex husband reunited over 10 years ago) have submitted our EOI on a Tier 1 based on our daughter sponsoring us. 

We have 2 daughters in NZ (our daughter together and my stepdaughter and our grandchild by my husbands 1st marriage). 

The problem is we live together most of the time in my home but my partner still rents a flat that he uses when I'm away. Our intention is to sell my home and to retire together in a jointly owned property in NZ to be with our family and their partners (both of which are Kiwis). 

We consider ourselves a partnership and so do our family and friends. Will the fact he still maintains a rented place be a problem? My place isn't very big for the both of us and moving all his stuff in will be a problem hence the idea was to wait until we get to NZ before looking for a place big enough to accommodate both of us. 

Nothing is straightforward in this. 

Any help will be much appreciated. 

We are in NZ in December for our daughters wedding so would it be worth us making an appointment to discuss with NZ Immigration whilst we are there?


----------

